# peppermint tea



## 22487 (Nov 25, 2005)

does peppermint tea help incomplete evacuation? what about LG and bad odor? what is the best time to drink pepperment tea if it does help?thank you =)


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

I drink camoile & spearmint tea, it really helps me with ibs.


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

I love peppermint tea. I usually drink it in the evening after the dinner. It helps me very well especially when I feel that I have eaten too much. I feel though that it (or any drinks generally) makes me to rush to the bathroom in the morning (I have IBS-D), so I avoid drinking peppermint tea during the morning time. Sorry if itÂ´s not the answer you are looking for...


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

It makes me feel much better as well, do you use sugar with it?? I miss my coffee







How do your determine which ibs you have?


----------

